# Gary Flatband's Super Gum Rubber



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So I get home from work to find a package with one of the best return addresses ever on it: "Flatband" Gary Miller








Gary PMed me last week asking if I'd like to try some of the Super Gum Rubber that he recently scored. I had been shooting GR quite a bit for the past week and was eager to try what Gary considered to be the top quality, so of course I said "sure"! I told him that I had been running my Gum at a half-inch wide with good results shooting 7/16" steel ammo.
Now the gum rubber I had been using is very nice, silky smooth to shoot and plenty of power for general shooting. I wouldn't go so far as to call them "plinker bands" but I wouldn't necessairly hunt with them either. This stuff Gary sent me is in a whole different league. You know it as soon as you open the package. All the gum I've ever seen has been sort of the color of cardboard, this is a yellowish gold. Here's a pretty low-quality picture:









Gary sent me two made up sets and four individual strips for making my own. Half of the sets are this golden stuff and the others, which I haven't tried yet, are white. Daylight was growing short by the time I was able to get out and shoot so I went with one of the made up sets with an active length of 8".
At first I wasn't sure about these bands. They felt like they were bottoming out at my 31-32" draw even at only about 400% stretch. After 20 or so break-in shots they loosend up quite a bit, though. It should last about forever at that elongation percent! Let me tell you, this stuff is bad ass! I was shooting 7/16" steel and it was smokin' fast. It even did passably well with some 5/8" steel. I filled up a bigger soup can with water and hit it with the 7/16" from 35' and it punched through the can without knocking it over! That is serious speed. Then there's this:









I had the can (a steel corn can) facing me laying down and hit it from 35'. I hardly ever see ammo punch through the bottom that clean. Draw weight is somewhat manly but still perfectly manageable and the power is really great. This stuff will change your ideas about gum rubber forever. And it looks great on a spalted natural, if I do say so myself


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Gary also included a slingshot for my wife, Jodi, and one for my son. Proving once again that he's the best guy in the slingshooting world and maybe the rest of it, too.
Thanks a million, Gary!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Gary is a prince, I believe I have a sample of this coming as well...
If it hadn't been for him slingshots would have stayed a fond memory from my past...


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm really stingy with my gum rubber. Ill leave it long and keep cutting it down more and more when it finally breaks. I've only bought gum from Gary once, but his service was quick and he threw in some of that awesome hazmat boot rubber! Great guy.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Makes the Old man ( what old man?) feel good! I just love this slingshot stuff and I'm so glad that there are so many others that feel the same way. Slingshots Rock!!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

When I first came back to slingshooting a couple of years ago, that's all I used for about the first 3 months. I still like to use it once in a while. I never bought any from Gary though. I have bought linatex from him, which I like too. Each of these rubbers take a little getting used to after you've been shooting latex, but they sure do get the job done. I think BunnyBuster Tom used to kill his rabbits with 5/8 gum rubber and 38 cal lead.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Sounds like pretty good stuff .


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Hummm, perhaps I need to give gum rubber a second look!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

you do. it's like this- if theraband gold were a ferrari, gum rubber would be a diesel bus. (the ferrari will get you and that briefcase from a to b doing 120mph, but the diesel bus can move 60 passengers at 60 mph) each has its place.


----------

